# [EVDL] Inductive Kickback Diode



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

What is the name of the type of diode recommended on relay coils to 
shunt inductive kickback?



_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Roger, 

The device is known as a Zener Overvoltage Transient Suppressor Bidirection. 

I use the NET Semiconductors which are listed at www.nteinc.com. They are listed from NTE No's 4900 to 4999 in different voltage rating. 

You choose the voltage rating at least double the voltage that this device is shunting. For example, I use a NTE4933 which is rated for 24 volts across a 12 volt coil and a NTE4999 which is rated for 440V across a 180 voltage that may start out at 210 volts just after charging the main batteries. 

Roland 

> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Date: Mon, 11 Apr 2011 09:46:18 -0400
> Subject: [EVDL] Inductive Kickback Diode
> 
> What is the name of the type of diode recommended on relay coils to 
> shunt inductive kickback?
> 
> 
> 
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110411/65a7f9e8/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank you Roland. Do you know what the reasoning is behind choosing a 
rating that is double the working voltage? In my case its a 7W, 24V 
DC coil. There's a PLC on the same circuit that I don't think would 
like to see a 48V spike.




> Roland Wiench wrote:
> 
> >
> > Hello Roger,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart wrote:
> 
> > On 4/11/2011 8:46 AM, Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> >> What is the name of the type of diode recommended on relay coils to
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart wrote:
> 
> > On 4/11/2011 11:21 AM, Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> >> Thank you Roland. Do you know what the reasoning is behind
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart wrote:
> 
> > On 4/11/2011 12:17 PM, Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> >> In my case, the PLC is switching a small cube relay. The output
> ...


----------

